# Dual Voltage Hammer Drills



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, I will bite. I have never heard of a 120 volt or 240 volt cordless tool. Certainly I have never seen a dual voltage cordless hammer drill. What are you referring to?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

There are no 120v and 240v cordless drills. And if there were you would need a chain hoist to pick them up.

I think what you are looking for is either a corded drill for a 120v receptacle or an 18 volt cordless drill. You'll have to specify which one you are looking for.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I can only think of one way this is possible and it involves a big ass lead acid battery and an inverter.


----------



## 1Khalid (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think its as you guys think it is. All laptop computer chargers and cell phone chargers are 100v to 240v compatible, they convert the different voltages automatically and charge the devices batteries. So if you go overseas or even to the Caribbean you don't have to bring an inverter. You can use the same charger just put on a little plug adaptor so it will fit into the different outlets.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

That may be so, but I've never seen a laptop charger that will fit on a drill.


----------

